# My Music



## 5e3deluxe (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.soundcloud.com/brotherwilliams

Opinions welcome...even if you hate it.


----------



## pandorasboxg (Oct 11, 2012)

i smoked a bowl to that, not bad dude, good vibe good vocals? what are you playing?


----------



## stickyicky666 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good music man, i book marked instantly when i saw you had a song named big V8 lol keep rockin


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 11, 2012)

yo man i dig that shit some nice cross country music i could imagine playin this on a nice road trip


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 11, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/chambraymusic/wavily


----------



## ford442 (Oct 12, 2012)

i like that track Chambra! keep it up!
5e3Deluxe - your tracks are very nice - needs a bit of mixing especially on the vocals, but i like what i hear!

http://soundcloud.com/noahcohn/


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

dang ford 442 i dig your music too. i like tha melodys alot id like to work wit you put some percussion under the melody give a nice fresh flavor

did you play thaat on a keyboard if so props on your skills


----------



## ford442 (Oct 12, 2012)

i usually don't play my keyboard parts.. juts arranging.. thanks for the listens!


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

would you mind if downloaded a few of your tracks chop em up n sample em ?


----------



## ford442 (Oct 12, 2012)

that sounds ok - maybe you could credit me in the description or something?
edit - you meant me right? heh..


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah i meant you ford lol. nd yeah man for sure ill credit you in the title and ill send you a copy of the finished beats


----------



## ford442 (Oct 12, 2012)

that sounds very cool then! let me know if you need anything from me - i still have a lot of the project files from the past few years.


----------



## 5e3deluxe (Oct 12, 2012)

chambray7 said:


> would you mind if downloaded a few of your tracks chop em up n sample em ?


Not if you pay me (I own the record) and the songwriter. If you don't pay, yes, I very much mind.


----------



## 5e3deluxe (Oct 12, 2012)

pandorasboxg said:


> i smoked a bowl to that, not bad dude, good vibe good vocals? what are you playing?


I played all the guitar, engineered the raw recordings and prepped the stems for mixing. Mixing and mastering were done in Nashville by friends in "the industry."


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

5e3deluxe said:


> Not if you pay me (I own the record) and the songwriter. If you don't pay, yes, I very much mind.


idk if i can sample that any way i dont thinks its clear enough


----------



## 5e3deluxe (Oct 14, 2012)

chambray7 said:


> idk if i can sample that any way i dont thinks its clear enough


That's fine, it's meant to be MUSIC, not samples.


----------

